# Smoked ham came out too salty



## brianh (Dec 18, 2016)

Ham saga continues. All done. Cold smoked yesterday and hot smoked today. Tried a bite and man, it's just too salty. Would soaking it in water at this point do anything? I'm going to glaze and reheat later in the week. 

Maybe slice thin and serve with some kind of under seasoned sauce?


----------



## skewed (Dec 18, 2016)

Rats. Worst case, I would just use in soup. Perhaps boiled with beans would pull out quite a bit of the salt and flavor. The salt and flavor would would balance into the bean though.


----------



## brianh (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah. I read soaking now in light colored soda can help. Might try that.


----------



## skewed (Dec 18, 2016)

Just sucks because the flavor will get pulled out also. Curious to hear what you do and how it turns out.


----------



## brianh (Dec 18, 2016)

Unless someone has a miracle idea, I'm going to try the soda route.


----------



## skewed (Dec 18, 2016)

Soda water, right?


----------



## brianh (Dec 18, 2016)

Google suggests clear soda like 7-up. Says won't taste like soda but will pull out saltiness. Other option is plain water, I suppose.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 18, 2016)

I soak mime for 48 hours, changing the water 3 times a day. Same as I do when turning corned beef into pastrami


----------



## brianh (Dec 18, 2016)

This is already cooked though. Does that make a difference vs raw/cured?


----------



## dough (Dec 18, 2016)

It still works even once cooked but straight water does also remove the pork flavor. If it's inedible though you gotta do what you gotta do and adjust the recipe for next time.
Edit: I never tried soda though sounds like a workable solution both acidity and sugar will help mask that saltiness.


----------



## cncrouting (Dec 18, 2016)

country ham is often soaked overnight in water or milk or cooked in water to extract the extra salt. that stuff is really salty.


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 18, 2016)

cncrouting said:


> country ham is often soaked overnight in water or milk or cooked in water to extract the extra salt. that stuff is really salty.



This is true. We soak it overnight and cut it thin and serve it on fresh made buttermilk biskets.


----------



## brianh (Dec 18, 2016)

I'll try the soda tomorrow for 24 hours, take a slice, and see.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 18, 2016)

If you use water instead of soda, you can cook with the water when done.


----------



## brianh (Dec 18, 2016)

Like a ham broth?


----------



## chinacats (Dec 18, 2016)

I think it's probably better than a 7-up broth


----------



## brianh (Dec 18, 2016)

Well that's for sure!


----------



## daveb (Dec 18, 2016)

Pesky, about those biscuits....


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 18, 2016)

daveb said:


> Pesky, about those biscuits....



Sorry bud, don't touch my biscuits!


----------



## ptolemy (Dec 19, 2016)

Try grilled cheese... bread and cheese should hopefully balance out extra saltiness


----------



## Devon_Steven (Dec 19, 2016)

brianh said:


> Ham saga continues. All done. Cold smoked yesterday and hot smoked today. Tried a bite and man, it's just too salty. Would soaking it in water at this point do anything? I'm going to glaze and reheat later in the week.
> 
> Maybe slice thin and serve with some kind of under seasoned sauce?



Is this the ham that I commented on in another thread?

The one that you injected with brine twice?

Can you re-post the recipe?

You probably realise that you used too much salt, or left the ham in the brine too long, or the double injection added too much salt, but it would be interesting to see the recipe again anway.

If you include the volume of water you used, we can calculate the salinity of your brine.


----------



## brianh (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah, it's this recipe. http://barbecuebible.com/recipe/smokehouse-ham/


----------



## ewebb10 (Dec 19, 2016)

Did you weigh the salt or just add the 3.25 cups the recipe calls for?


----------



## brianh (Dec 19, 2016)

I did by weight.


----------



## brianh (Dec 19, 2016)

It's soaking in 4 liters of Sprite at the moment. Guess I'll taste it tomorrow night. If still no good, it will be destined for soup.


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 19, 2016)

I like the idea of pairing this with some low or no salt biscuits if it's still too salty. At least worth a try with some of the meat, but I'm sure soup would be a good use as well. 
I'm sure this must be disappointing, hope you find a way to salvage this.


----------



## brianh (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks. Its my fault for not doing the math. But I think it would be tasty in a potato leek soup.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 19, 2016)

brianh said:


> Thanks. Its my fault for not doing the math. But I think it would be tasty in a potato leek soup.



Or the ever favourite pea and ham


----------



## cncrouting (Dec 19, 2016)

or beans. I get this fantastic bacon from a place in kentucky but it is pretty salty and works great for beans. it is the best bacon for smoke flavor but I can only handle two slices.


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 19, 2016)

Let's not forget white beans with greens and ham.

Split pea soup with ham.

Look up country ham recipes


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 19, 2016)

Treat it like a country ham - thinly sliced on biscuits.


----------



## BlueSteel (Dec 19, 2016)

If going the soda route, IMO you use ginger ale and not Sprite/7-Up. Ginger ale is savory and has a natural food friendliness for ham. I don't get using a lemon-lime soda on meat like ham...? I have used ginger ale as part of ham glaze and/or baking, and it works nicely. Fits nicely with spice like cloves, and others that pair well with ham.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 20, 2016)

Potato, various beans, lentils would all work well


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 20, 2016)

Or omelette or finely chopped (bonus knife use) on baked potato would work well, too. Or fried rice


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 20, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Treat it like a country ham - thinly sliced on biscuits.



This is what I was thinking too. Although with New Years Day fast approaching it would be perfect to use with black eyed peas and collard greens.


----------



## brianh (Dec 20, 2016)

Soaked in sprite overnight. Tasted the ham and it's not salty at all anymore. I'm shocked. Yes, some of the smoke flavor is gone, but that's not necessarily an issue with the crowd that will eat it. A lot learned during this project!


----------



## Devon_Steven (Dec 21, 2016)

brianh said:


> Soaked in sprite overnight. Tasted the ham and it's not salty at all anymore. I'm shocked. Yes, some of the smoke flavor is gone, but that's not necessarily an issue with the crowd that will eat it. A lot learned during this project!



Good result then. You could smoke it again!



I checked the recipe and put the numbers into my curing calculator. 

Seems you had a pretty weak brine (estimated 28 salometer degrees; 50-65 is more normal) and not a great deal of pink salt (only 17g).

But the weak brine has clearly been countered by the double injection totalling 17 per cent of the brine being injected.

Most brining guidelines using injection techniques are based on a 10 per cent injection.

This is the best resource I've found for curing methods: http://www.meatsandsausages.com/hams-other-meats/hams

I've linked you to the page for wet curing.

The whole of that web site is really useful. Much of the info on the web pages is also available in book format.


Best wishes
Steven


----------



## brianh (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you, Steven! I had the thought of reheating in the smoker. If for me, I would. These guests will likely like subdued smoke.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 22, 2016)

brianh said:


> ... If for me, I would. These guests will likely like subdued smoke.



:cooking2: LOL, I always make what I like and if my guests don't like it, then it sucks to be them.


----------



## daveb (Dec 22, 2016)

Jersey.....


----------



## brianh (Dec 22, 2016)

Old New Jersey people, too. If it isn't chicken parm, *** is this?!?


----------



## eddiecharete (Dec 27, 2016)

To get rid of excess salt,, the ham needs to be soaked in water before it is cooked.


----------

